# Thoughts on this guy? :)



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Found this horse from an advert on Horsemart.co.uk

was just wondering what you guys thought of him? 
theres no way i could afford him so i wont be buying him.
was just curious because i like him  

hes 15.1hh
6 years old
andalusian/portugais gelding.

advert: 
Zizou is a Andalou/Portugais cruzado(cross) with an extremely rare colour and markings! He has Zebra strips on his legs and a dark line on his spine, with a two-tone mane and tail. He is a horse with a very sweet and friendly nature and is safe, brave and reliable. In a simple bit, he can be ridden by the whole family!! He has three good paces with an "elastic trot" and works well in the school and loves to hack out. A most exceptional horse!! 

also, what colour would you say he is?


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks like a dun to me.. a light colored one...but a dun nonetheless. does he have a black line down his back? Always loved the zebra stripes. He sure is pretty!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the look of him myself. I'm really no good with conformation but I can give it a go. I like the way his bone is nice and sturdy, particularly at his hocks. He's got a short back, which isn't a bad thing! Not much that I like as far as angles go in the front, but if I remember correctly that is a good front for his breed.

I don't know if its just the way he's standing, but I think he toes out in both the front & hind. Nothing extreme, shouldn't cause him any issues but you never know. Built under himself nicely.

I'm a sucker for the exotic. If I could have another horse I would buy this guy. Also, I think he's a dun. If anyone sees anything I said that needs to be corrected please tell me. Still learning the in-detail about conformation.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

He looks like a silver dun to me. Sure is pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

according to the ad he does have the black stripe down his back, but you cant see it in any of the pictures. 


oh wait. you can see it in one of the pictures - the first one here.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

i think its safe to say they have some verryyy pretty horses for sale though *drool*

these guys


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks like a grullo dun to me! Or maybe even a dunskin, with his black legs and all. He's cute! He could use more muscle definition but other than that, he looks decent to me!


----------

